# imac G3 400Dv et vitesse de RAM



## arbaot (12 Décembre 2010)

afin de redonner un peu de souffle a un iMac G3 400 sous OsX 10.4.11
on me donne deux barrettes de SDRAM 256 Mo
l'une est en Pc-133-333 et l'autre en PC-100-322s 
le mac démarre sans Pb et c'est une cure de jouvence (de 192 Mo à 512Mo)
mais cette différence de vitesse ne va-t-elle pas poser de Pb ou de dégradation?


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Décembre 2010)

non aucun soucis de dégradation de la machine
Passe a 1go et la la différence sera énorme et flagrante


----------



## arbaot (13 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour les précisions
la l'évolution est déjà énorme pour le GO on verra si l'occase se présente après un Upgrade HD

mais pour itunes et safari (avec click to flash) ça suffit pour une 3° machine


----------



## sarky9 (7 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai chez moi un Power Macintosh G3 bleu et blanc et comme arbaot je souhaiterais lui faire une petite mise à niveau : changement de la carte graphique, et du processeur si possible (je l'es déja overclocker pour qu'il passe de 350 Mhz a 420Mhz) j'ai commander de la memoire ram PC133 qui je l'espere sera compatible car pour l'instant 320 Mo c'est pas enorme surtout sous tiger.
j'ai changer le disque dur pour mettre un disque IDE seagate avec installer dessus Mac OSX tiger
mais pour la carte graphique et le processeur je ne conais pas les limites de cette machine pour le processeur et la carte graphique donc en clonclusion

quelle carte graphique je peut mettre dedans (voire en flasher une de pc a mac)

et quelle processeur je peut mettre comme limite (je pensais a un G4)
mais je ne sais pas ou acheter tous ca et pas trop cher (materiel d'occasion) si vous pouvez m'aider ca serais avec plaisir car j'ai chercher sur internet mais je n'est pas trouver (j'ai tellement chercher que des que je tappe quelque chose sur google avec dans la phrase "Power macintosh g3) tous les liens sont violet ^^)

merci encore


----------

